# Hello Everyone (i Done It Now)



## Empty_Nesters (May 15, 2008)

Hello, My name is Marty and the brides name is Gale. We have been married for over 26 years and have been camping our whole life together. We have two grown daughters, We've had every thing from pop-ups to Diesel Pushers, however the best times is when things were simple and had the old Terry travel trailer. 
Last month we went to load the Class A to get away to the lake for the weekend and the bride says "Don't you miss the travel trailer?" I told her I wished we had never gotten rid of it, that im just tired of the moterhomes and 5th wheels. We started looking at the forums and landed at Outbackers,com. A week later the F-350 is sold and replaced with an Excursion. A week after that we are now the proud owners of a New 07'Outback 28' RSDS.
We looked at all of the Outback models and floorplans and kept going back to the RSDS. We liked it except we wanted twins in the bunkhouse instead of the 4 bunks. We bought it and when we got it home she said that she loved everything except the bunks. I sent her to her moms for about an hour to get something for me that I really didn't need. When she returned the top bunks were gone. 
Some would ask what would removing the bunks do to the resale value? I don't care what the removal would do to the value, this is my camper right now and it is going to be like I want it not how someone else may want it years from now. Got to admit we don't buy these things to make money, we buy them to make memories.
This site is the reason we ended up with the Outback, thanks for the wealth of information provided from all of the members. I don't care about the dealer's jive when looking to make a major purchase such as this, I look to the people who actually own them. Again thanks Outbackers.

Marty


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

You'll have to post pics of that mod! I like your attitude! someday you'll sell and it'll be just what somone wants!








where do you live?


----------



## Empty_Nesters (May 15, 2008)

We live in Apex, N.C. about 5 miles from Jordan Lake.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Empty Nesters
















 to Outbackers!! 

You're right! You should make your Outback your own and not worry about years down the road...live for the moment and don't look back









Now that you've gotten your first mod out of the way....look out! I think you're going to be dangerous in that department









Welcome back to the simpler ways of camping and Enjoy!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Welcome to our group.

Glad you joined us!

Mark


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

Wow !! Thats a neat story







and WELCOME to Outbackers

Ed


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.









Congrats on the new Outback. You're going to LOVE it.

















As long as you keep the parts...putting the bunks back in shouldn't be a problem.
I took out the lower bunk on the door side and it made a HUGE change. Tons of space!


----------



## lori26 (Jul 23, 2007)

Enjoyed your story............ We are a little south of you in Charlotte. Welcome and congrats. on the new Outback.









I see you are close to Jordan Lake. We have talked about going there...........since they don't take reservations it makes us nervous to drive the 2+ hours..........are sites still easy to get in the spring/summer? I would love to hear any information you have on Jordan Lake. We hear it is great and lots of sites and since we have a boat now--campgrounds on lakes are a bonus.

Thanks, Lori


----------



## hpapa4 (Apr 11, 2007)

Love the thoughts on making memories. Welcome to Outbackers and enjoy your new Outback.


----------



## Empty_Nesters (May 15, 2008)

Thanks all for the welcome. I'm afraid the bunk removal was just the begining of the mods, as I have already ordered the drawer for the flipout in the kitchen, switched the dinette bench drawer with the door in the tv stand. As far as saving the parts for putting bunks back all I was able to salvage was the mattresses. "Gilligan" rung off all of the screw heads on the screws holding the bunks in place. I don't mean 1 or 2, I mean all 14 screw heads were rung off. I took the cordless sawzall and cut the aluminum bunk framing apart as not to mess up the walls. I managed to remove both bunks leaving only screw holes to caulk with beige caulk.

lori26, for a normal weekend sites are not that hard to get. Waterfront sites are gone Thursday night or early Friday morning. On a holiday weekend better head up on Wednesday night or early Thursday morning. Last year by 3:00 PM on Friday Memorial Day weekend all 1050 Lake Jordan sites were occupied. As far as reservations you can reserve a site but you have to reserve it for a 7 day minimum. I usually reserve a waterfront once or twice a year as I also have a boat. It is nice to pull the boat up to the campsite and leave it there. If you are ever this way during the week let me know and Gale and I will be Glad to show you the campgrounds so you will know about where you want to stay.

Marty


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I'd love to see a picture of your new bunk house. Can you post a few for us?


----------



## Empty_Nesters (May 15, 2008)

Oregon Camper, I wil post pics as soon as soon as I can. The baby girl took my digital camera with her to South Africa on a college trip. She will be back Memorial Day Weekend. I will try to borrow a camera long enough to get some pics.

Thanks, Marty


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> I'd love to see a picture of your new bunk house. Can you post a few for us?


Yeah, me, too.

Mark


----------

